# Vintage rare TT carbon Merckx $ value?



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

Any idea how much this thing is worth?


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

I dunno, but this isnt' the first time I've seen this frame come up for sale with that same picture. Makes you wonder......


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

*naaahhh*

I just grabbed an easy picture off the web... i dont own the frame, just thinking about whether to buy it. It's not something you'd ever ride, more something to hang in the living room. except the wife would call BS on it. then it would go in the basement, which is no doubt where this guy has had it.
not a practical idea probably and I'm trying to talk myself out of it.


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

What size Hotta is that ?


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

latman, thanks for coming up with the Hotta name. Trying to recall that name would have begged me until I came up with it! I figured it was most likely a different brand with Merckx decals applied to satisfy a sponsored rider's contract. I seem to recall Chris Boardman riding a Hotta before, although I imagine that if that was his, it would have been painted in Gan colors.


----------

